# knight long range hunter



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

does anyone here have the knight long range hunter muzzle loader, from what I be reading it is a pretty good one. was going to pick one up here real soon. been trying to figure out what accessory's I would need. I do not own a muzz that shoots the 209 primers, I used to own a Omega Z5 but sold the POS (pardon the French) for you Z5 owners.
any-who looking to try out some new bullets...something like the Barnes tmz ,and the Dead Centers.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Knight I've been posting about under the White Hots post is a LRH. You can get Knight rifles dirt cheap now that they've gone out of business. Your warranty will continue to be serviced by Modern Muzzleloader. I have been punching bullseyes at 100 yards with my Knight with 100 grains of 777 and a 250 grain T/C Shockwave Super Glide. I will say that of the 5 muzzies I've owned, this Knight is the worst for cleaning. It's also the most accurate of the bunch and has the best trigger pull (perhaps one thing goes with the other). I guess there's some good and bad with everything, right?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

birddogger have you tried goex in the LRH?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

No, I've only shot Pyrodex, 777, and White Hots. The gun shoots well with all three. With that Green Mountain barrel I just don't think it'll matter what you're shooting. You'll hit where you aim. Then you'll dread cleaning up afterwards.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Great gun. They are even currently on sale for 50% off on the Cabela's web-site. (through the 29th I think)

As for clean issues try shooting Buckhorn 209, that is some clean firing stuff. I'd recomend testing out either the Barnes T-MZ or Barnes T-EZ. Both bullet/sabot combos are great, it just depends on the "actual" diameter of your barrel. Manufacturers became very lazy when making their barrels so they are often not actually a .45 diameter.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

well the muzz is here. not a bad looking one I like the flute on the barrel. rather sharp looking and the stock feels nice, seems to be well balanced. now to get out and shoot it friday looking good for a day at the range. looking at the stock and was thinking about bedding it. to tighten up the action in the stock. does not look like it would take much.
we will see how it shoots for now, hopefully like what I have been reading.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If you believe their literature, the LRH already has a special lug system that prevents any shifting out of alignment. Do you think you could improve on the lugs with a glass bedding? The barrel is free floated. Good shooting to you, sagebrush!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Do you think you could improve on the lugs with a glass bedding?


when you put the barrel back inside the stock you can move it back and forth. the lug is shifting, also noticed that the barrel will rock back and forth a little.
by glass bedding it around the recoil lug and along side of the barrel channel this should make a nice tight fit and get rid the the slop. as for the rear tang area I am not really sure about it. that clip seems to be what the rear tang is resting on. Iam not sure the barrel is really free floated it looks like some pressure points run along the fore end up to the tip of the stock. I would say that is fine the way it is. my main concern is the slop in the recoil lug area and along the receiver area.

I like this guy's way of doing the job some good points to use on this
http://www.6mmbr.com/pillarbedding.html

thing is making a pillar for the front screw.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I want to know how it turns out if you go for the bedding! Do you do your own work or where would you have it done?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to say that this knight LRH is some rifle. this was the fastest I have found a load for a muzzle loader that I have every used. or been around. just out the blue I picked PR Dead Center's bullets to try out. it took me 4 shots to put it at 2" high at a 50 yard target and for being the first time to use this rifle, my bullet and powder choice proved to be a good choice.
PR Dead Center 260 grn .40/ .50 cal with 100 grains BH 209 powder
velocity was 1850 fps on an average


I got the next two touching at 50 yards then went out to 100 yards and bullseye with the first shot.
so out of 7 shots this rifle would be good to go on a deer hunt today. 

sure would hate to see what I could do with  a scope on this, will be taking it out for some 200 yard shooting next time.



oh BTW I have a box of horandy SST low drag (20) count 50 cal 300 grain that will not shoot out of this rifle. they seem to be not tight enough for the bore, so the powder will not get the combustion needed to push out the bullet. I will sell them to you for $12.00


----------



## deerhunter99 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just bought the thumbhole model and with some research on the web, I found three good articles on the LRH.
http://www.hpmuzzleloading.com/NewProducts4.html is a writeup on the Barnes boattails and Harvester sabots using different powders. 
http://namlhunt.homestead.com/MLpowders.html is a good review on the different powders.

http://www.hpmuzzleloading.com/NewsRelease.html another good review with the Knight LRH.

I am heading out to the range the first week of August '09 with their recommendations. Will report back my results. Good Hunting


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

did you get yours from cableas? they have the best deal at the time. you might want to stay away from the hornady sst's if they load real easy, and using the BH209 it will not work. 

I will be trying out some barnes this week end also, what range you going to be at? I will be at the avon range saturday.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Sagebrush,

Glad to hear you like your Knight. I have been touting them for years, but I didn't like the way the "new" style rifles were. You got the last of the "nice" rifles they built. 

My experience has been very good with them. Barnes spitfire 285 out of my Wolverine 209 (now called the Bighorn) with 100 grains of 777 and it will shoot amazingly small groups. Every Knight rifle I have seen, shot the Barnes offerings. In fact, Barnes used to package bullets for Knight and called them redhots if I recall correctly.

Anyway, have fun at Avon. That place is great! I like how you can shoot way out there.

Firehawk


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

my first knight i bought is called the "Black Knight" now I need a new barrel for it. kinda looking for maybe a used one in good condition. your wolverine, bighorn, and American knight will all fit. basically the same rifle just different name.


----------



## deerhunter99 (Aug 1, 2009)

All, I have been trying to get my Knight LRH to shoot one inch or better @ 100 yds using blackhorn 209 powder and am not having any consistency. I'll shoot a volley of three, get a one inch group (Barnes 285s with 110/120 gr load & Federal 209A primers) then clean and let cool down and then get a five inch group of three shots using the same loading procedures. For those that are using BH209, what primers are you using? I am thinking that there is an inconsistency in the primers. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

recommend cci 209m or remington sts.. i use cci 209m one thing about using 209 primers is that the breech plug will get very dirty. you will have to clean this from time to time, if you are shooting at the range. for hunting it is not big problem seeing how you only need one shot.

one more thing unless you are using a scope like a (3x9) do not expect sub moa groups unless you can shoot very good with open sights. opens sights is possible if you do your part though. I use a good dead rest from the bench for my best shooting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My Knight is the only rifle I own that I can reliably shoot 1 inch groups with at 100 yards. That includes my scoped .270 and 30.06. I also use cci 209 primers. I shoot 777 powder and my best bullet with this gun has been the T/C Shockwave in 250.


----------

